
Spotify giving family account owners a free Google Home Mini - tedmiston
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/31/18044836/spotify-family-account-free-google-home-mini
======
tedmiston
It starts today through the end of the year. They say the amount is limited
but I didn't see a total number of devices anywhere.

Direct link to the offer is on this page -
[https://www.spotify.com/us/family/](https://www.spotify.com/us/family/)

~~~
tedmiston
I've been granted mine already and checkout was through the Google Store.

Estimated arrival time is 3 weeks for free shipping but you can upgrade for a
fee.

